# The Mutant World:RP thread



## silver samurai (Sep 17, 2008)

The year is 2008, and the world is coverd with mutants hiding is secret, until a band of evil mutants called"The War Gods" decide to come out of hiding and take over the human race and the world. now mutants have come out to stop the war gods, some went to join them, its your job to either stop them or join them in their quest for evil, or you can just have your own way, you can be a human as well, the choice is yours.

rules

*Spoiler*: __ 




- You can have a strong power but do not use it in a god way and dont try to be a god in anyway. 

- No trying to destroy towns or the world.

- Don't control or kill other characters, beyond reason, without the owner of the character's permission. 

- Make your convo's a least 1 paragraph long, and be describeable about what your person is doing

- You can have up to 10 abilities, and 5 characters.

- Don't don't flame/be abusive/insult/or be a asshole

- Turn off big sigs to please




go here for the OCC and Convo theard
OCC and Convo theard


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 17, 2008)

name: Jason Howlet(Lord Death Strike)

age: 22

height: 7 foot 2

weight: 190

powers: the ability to absorb the memories, abilities, personality, and outward physical characteristics of other beings through skin-to-skin contact. Such transfers last for 60 times longer than the contact time, with extended contact resulting in the possibility of permanent absorption, a very very fast healing factor, the ability to control the weather and its elements, super strength, and adamantium(an indistructible metal) skeleton, making his bones almost unbreakable, and giving him 3 foot long, unbreakable claws that come out his knuckles(like wolverine) and also his fingers(like Lady Death Strike).

abilities: very skilled swordsman, hand-to-hand combat from the army and being a spy, very skilled martial arts, and skilled with fire-arms.

appearance: 

personality:exactly like wolverine(his father) and sort of like Rogue(his mother)

history: Born of Rogue and Wolverine, he has inherited both their powers, and permanently absorbed Storm's powers, although hers were restored, and he was still able to keep them. He joined the X-Men, and has always stuck with them since.

Group: X-Men

-------------

can I also control Rogue, Wolverine, and Proffesor X?


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 17, 2008)

i'll accept your person but i didn't make the characters sheet yet, so you will have to make a few changes, and this Rp is not based on x-men, but if you want to have parents with those powers you can.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, ok, thnx. I knew it wasn't based on X-Men, but is it alright if I start eh group on this rp, with Jason Howlett as the leader?


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 17, 2008)

sure, but remember you can only have 5 people so choose your people carefully, and go to the other theard the sheet is done.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 17, 2008)

ok, do you want me to remake my sheet?


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 17, 2008)

yes redo it.


----------

